
Ask HN: I'm taking my 8 Y.O son to Japan for 10 days – suggestions? - dukedougal
Any suggestions about good things to do and places to go and stay while we are in Japan for 10 days?<p>Any suggestions on how to find good accommodation and food would also be welcome.<p>My little boy loves trains so we must go on the bullet train.<p>We&#x27;re go to go to Disneyland for a couple of days.<p>I&#x27;d like to stay in Tokyo for 3 days or so but happy to travel anywhere else apart from that.<p>Key question.... I want to stay somewhere really comfortable - I&#x27;m not rich but don&#x27;t want crap accommodation.  Any suggestions about good places to stay?<p>It would be good to go to another theme park or roller coaster park too.<p>Going in about a month from now.<p>thanks!
======
3dpguy
1\. Keep him away from vending machines.

2\. Stay in tourist hotels.

3\. Ride a bullet train.

4\. For Disneyland, prepare. See if they have fast pass and use it if they do.
If you want to eat there at anywhere worthwhile, plan 1.5 years ahead.

5\. Travel outside of Tokyo.

6\. Stay in tourist hotels. Look on Amazon for best Tokyo travel books, and
choose the one they specify is the best.

7\. Go to a different theme park.

8\. Better look into tickets and lodging.

9\. You're welcome.

~~~
dukedougal
thanks!

------
deliriousferret
Ghibli museum. Make sure to worry about buying tickets well in advance

